# night fishing



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I asked this question in general forum as well. Fishing for an aswer. How is visibility at 3 mile bridge at night with no moon. Do the lights from the bridge offer enough light for fishing at night? Also, what is best for night fishing trolling with a lure or bottom fishing with cut bait. Figured fish might find it hard to see lure. I have a small 17 ft bay boat and am dieing to go fishing but am too busy during the day. Thinking of putting the boat in tonight. Thanks for any response.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not familiar with 3mile as I am in Destin, but for most night fishing I would use bait unless you are fishing some kind of light. Plugging on top does work well for trout and reds on the flats though.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

buckwild,

How do you like that pathfinder, and what is the range on it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sinceall i do is night fish the 3 mile i think i can help.

First go buy yourself 2 bags of 4"Natural or Moulting Gulp. And 2 bags of the 3" Natural or Moulting Gulp. Then buy some 2/0 Lazer sharp circle hooks. More the better. Also pick up a 50 pack of 5/0 Lazer sharp circle hooks. Make sure they are the red ones. Since red is the first color to disapear after 15ft. Buy a spool of 25lb Andes Mono line. (Used for your leader) and a bag of 1-2 oz slip weights. The size of the slips depend on your preference and current speed. Also get yourself some decent size swivels.

So once you have all this....Drive to the south side of the middle of the bridge. Where there is still structure from the past fishing bridge. Anchor out to where you are sitting in line with all the remainding bridge parts. 

(This rig is for the trout that you will use for bait. I recomend you have a rod just for this purpose of catching trout.)Take your line, slip a weight on. Tie a swivel. Make a leader from the Andes of about 8-10". Tie this to the swivel. Tie one of the 2/0 hooks on. Run the hook through from top to bottom the gulp.Drop to bootom and reel up slow, stopping for 45 second intervals. you WILL catch a trout if they are there. 

(This rig is foryourreds. After catching a trout of about 10-12" long. Dont worry, there is no size restrictions on the trout so put that sucker on there guilt free.)Take your line, slip a weight on. Tie a swivel. Make a leader from the Andes of about 8-10". Tie this to the swivel. Tie one of the 5/0 hooks on. Ok this is very important. Trout have a tough spot under their tounges, in the shape of a V. Go from inside the mouth through the V and out the bottom. This will hold the fish without it swimming off. Drop the trout about 8-15 ft down. I like to use rod holders because some times it can take up to 15-20 min before the red hits. But when they do....have that drag set so it cannot run into the bridge and snap you off. 

I hope this helps and i wasnt over informative. Good luck and yes, the fish are out there at night and it is, in my opinion, the best time to fish. Tight lines!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kenton, Good info. I like to fish the bridge at night as well. I do things a little differently , but i will give your tactics a try. thanks again.


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome Information. Very informative. Greatly appreciated. I will give it a try, and post back with my results.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Kenton (1/5/2008)*Sinceall i do is night fish the 3 mile i think i can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You cant ask for better advice than that. Sounds like you know what you are talking about. This type of advice and can do attiude is what makes this such a great site and what I think Chris Corture intended it to be. Great post and great response.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

I prefer to fish at night most all the time, and have had plenty of light to see by while fishing 3 mile. I still take a flash light and a light my wife bought me for my brithday. It plugs into a 12 volt outlet and has three blue LEDs that are great for tying terminal tackle at night. I also lower a green light under the boat to draw in bait.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

I do the majority of my fishing at night and never had a problem. Just bring a flashlight with you, you'll be fine. As far as bait. If your going to be fishing the pilings for drum, I would use a jig of some sort, work it slow


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great reply, very similar to what I do! To make things a little easier on yourself I would suggest going out and getting an LED head lamp. Yeah you'll look a little goofy, but man it's nice having both hands free to do what you want. I use mine every trip and it stays in the tackle bag. I hate fishing at night without it.




























Wow I just realized that those two reds look very similar......the spot on the tail I mean.....but they were caught on diff. days....cool. The spot is a little diff. now that I take a closer look.....oh well


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *konz (1/8/2008)*
> 
> Wow I just realized that those two reds look very similar......the spot on the tail I mean.....but they were caught on diff. days....cool. The spot is a little diff. now that I take a closer look.....oh well


Yea they do like like the same fish. They say red fish spots are like finger prints, no two are the same. Maybe it was the same fish caught twice. What ever the case it is pretty coinkidentical.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah the first reds spot is croked(i didnt spell that right) shaped like pac-man and the the second is more round, good lookin fish


----------

